# Benelli Nova



## bjertness07 (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm looking at buying a new shotgun in the next week. I've been around Scheels, Sportsmans Warehouse, Fleet Farm, and Gander Mountain lately looking for a quality, semi-auto 12 guage. Seeing none in my price range, I found a brand new 12 guage Benelli Nova pump at Scheels for $300. It comes with a 5 year warrantee and 3 choke tubes. Not knowing much about shotguns at this point, I was wondering what kind of feedback you guys have about Novas. Also, are rifled slug barrells interchangeable with any pump Benelli? Or should I possibly look at one that comes with that barrell? I was thinking about getting a gun for both waterfowl and deer later on... Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Should get lots of feedback on the Nova. I love mine and would buy another one without a problem. Never had a single problem with it no matter how dirty I get it. A slug barrel will cost you. I think they were around $300 too might as well buy two guns.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

I like mine. I have it in 20 ga. Also would buy another in a moment if need be.
Pete


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

have had great luck with mine, I use it for waterfowl, never had a problem in the rain, mud, cold.


----------



## dogdexter1 (Sep 6, 2007)

I had a nova, and i was severly disappointed with the gun, maybe i got a lemon but it is a POS.

No semi-auto's in your price range? Check out the Stoeger 2000's they are 350 for the black matte and 400 for the camo

The Stoeger is a GREAT gun, it has the same ineria system as the benelli superblack eagle II.

I have the camo version and it is GREAT! I have put well over 1000 hunting rounds through without troubles, i have put 110 rounds through it hunting geese the last few weeks without a single jam.

The only drawback is it doenst shoot 3.5 inch shells, but i wouldnt buy 3.5's anyway.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

i got a nova around june and ive done alot of shooting with it, i love it its smooth and shoulders really nice,


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I have a Nova that is going on its 7th or 8th year.
I love it.

I'm terrible at cleaning my guns and I can count on one hand, how many times this thing has let me down. Even those times it was my fault.

I know I've put 10,000 rounds through this gun.

If I were looking for another pump, I'd buy one in a second.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

ive prolly put around 2,000 rounds through it and ive never had one jam....i also clean my guns inside and out but


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I have a Nova, bought it to hunt coyote. It is way too noisy for coyote and it cost me $60 to have the trigger corrected. It shoots good now, but I wouldn't chance another one. I have tightened the set screws on the forearm and it is still really noisy. Just holding the gun and shifting it to the other arm or taking the sling off my shoulder would easily scare a coyote. If you lived close by I would make you an awesome deal on it, and I would throw in the extra choke I bought for it.


----------



## themaddmortician (Sep 26, 2006)

I just bought a Supernova last week, and have shot 2 boxes of 3 inch magnums, love this gun...smooth action, and easy to carry, my pump is quiet, and no rattling sounds...

Cheers,
Join the Benelli Club and never look back!

TMM


----------



## themaddmortician (Sep 26, 2006)

I just bought a Supernova last week, and have shot 2 boxes of 3 inch magnums, love this gun...smooth action, and easy to carry, my pump is quiet, and no rattling sounds...

Cheers,
Join the Benelli Club and never look back!

TMM


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

My brother shoots a Nova and he loves it. The recoil on the 3.5's is pretty tough on the old shoulder after about the second box of shells though.


----------



## bjertness07 (Jan 4, 2005)

thanks for the input guys. i bought one this afternoon and put 2 boxes of shells through it right away...i love it. my dad has a remington auto and my brother has a remington 870 and i like it better than both already. really looking forward to getting out hunting with it...


----------



## boykinhntr (Mar 11, 2006)

You will not be disappointed. I bought a camo Nova the first year out and I have yet to have a problem with it. There is not a better gun for waterfowling IMO. But I don't like autoloaders so I may be biased.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

You will not be disapointed.


----------



## extremehunter (Dec 13, 2004)

i purchased a camo nova almost a year ago, and from the little use it has gone through, i've been very pleased with it. i expect it to last a lifetime if i take care of it. with the 3 1/2, it'll reach out there too.


----------



## Hockeyhunter99 (Oct 11, 2007)

all of the guys i hunt with swear by their Novas. but i still have and use my first Remington 870 and still hunt and keep up with the boys. if you are looking for a good gun that is COMPLETELY dependable. go with american made.


----------



## bladepro30 (Sep 28, 2007)

I own two novas one in 12 gauge and one in 20 gauge. wouldnt trade them for anything.


----------

